# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Курс "Ученик в ИСККОН"

## Хари-канта д.д.

В связи с многочисленными вопросами я немного напишу про этот курс и о требованиях по отношению к нему... 

*Курс «Ученик в ИСККОН» начиная с Джанмаштами 2015 года является обязательным для прохождения тем, кто собирается получать посвящение (резолюция Джи-Би-Си).*
Пройдя этот курс, Вы сможете:
- расширить свое понимание процесса ученичества
- понять уникальное положение и роль Шрилы Прабхупады
- научиться строить гармоничные отношения внутри ИСККОН.
а также узнать многое другое.
Проходить этот курс лучше уже имея базовые понятия о философии вайшнавизма.
Курс проводится 3,5 дня по 6 часов в интерактивной форме, которая подразумевает активное участие студентов. Для успешного прохождения курса и получения диплома *обязательно личное присутствие на всех и каждом уроке*. Нет возможности прочитать дома методичку и "догнать". 
В процессе обучения студенты пишут 2 контрольные (иногда преподаватель может объединить в одну) с открытыми методичками или любыми другими материалами. Потому что большинство ответов на вопросы появляются в ходе обучения, а не из методички. Поэтому требуется присутствие на *каждом* занятии. Студент может один раз переписать контрольную работу (или конкретные вопросы в ней), если она не прошла проходной балл.
По окончанию курса и при успешном написании контрольной студентам выдается официальный диплом установленного образца, в котором указано имя студента и имя преподавателя, проводившего курс.

*Квалификация Преподавателей* 

Преподаватели официального курса «Ученик в ИСККОН» должны иметь посвящение в течение как минимум пяти лет и закончить следующие курсы:  
•	Курс «Ученик в ИСККОН» 
•	Курс Подготовки Преподавателей 1 (ТТС1 или эквивалентный этому курс или опыт)* (ТТС2 – рекомендуется, но не обязателен) 
•	Должен быть рекомендован одним из фасилитаторов курса «Ученик в ИСККОН» 
•	Иметь опыт участия в преподавании Курса «Ученик в ИСККОН» (Рекомендовано)
•	Иметь рекомендацию от местного представителя ДжиБиСи  
•	Преподавать согласно официальному учебному плану и другим материалам, одобренным ДжиБиСи Комитетом Служения Гуру 
 (Из Резолюции ДжиБиСи, Март 2014)
•	Выпускники онлайн-курса «Ученик в ИСККОН» не могут преподавать оффлайн-курсы. Потенциальные преподаватели оффлайн-курса должны посетить лично оффлайн курс «Ученик в ИСККОН»   
•	Преподаватели, имеющие вышеупомянутую квалификацию, должны зарегистрироваться в Секретариате Курса.  В Секретариате будут выдаваться официальные Сертификаты Преподавателей курса «Ученик в ИСККОН». 

Преподавателям курса "Ученик в ИСККОН" выдается отдельный диплом о присвоении квалификации преподавать этот курс. 
Все материалы (методичка студента, методичка преподавателя, слайды и т.д.) *не могут* копироваться или передаваться другим преданным, не имеющим разрешения на преподавание. Все материалы вместе с дипломом преподавателя выдаются секретарем отдела образования РОСК. 

Если будут вопросы, готова ответить на них.

----------


## Абхиманью дас

Харе Кришна  :smilies: 
А как пройти этот курс, чтобы стать преподавателем?
И про 5 лет, есть знакомый преданный, имеет посвящение 2 года, и,преподает этот курс, прошел обучение в Нижнем, в январе 2015, значит, есть исключения?
Хотелось бы стать преподавателем, но срок после 1й инициации - 2,5 года. Если это позволит, подскажите пожалуйста, что делать и кому писать ? :smilies:

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

У нас тоже этот курс вели и ведут преданные с меньше чем 5 лет стажем после инициации. Однако преданные весьма достойные  :dandavat: 
Наверное на местах действуют по обстоятельствам.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Да, есть исключения. Фокус в том, чтобы преподаватель был одобрен местным руководством и представителем Джи-Би-Си. 
Для того, чтобы стать преподавателем, нужно пройти все вышеупомянутые процедуры: лично пройти курс "Ученик в ИСККОН", курс подготовки преподавателей ТТС-1, получить благословения от преподавателей обоих курсов, местных лидеров и Джи-Би-Си. Затем секретарь отдела образования высылает вам все необходимые материалы и диплом преподавателя.  :smilies:

----------


## Shpyntov.Y

А где узнать где и кто проводит данные курсы? Насколько я знаю, они обычно три дня подряд идут. Может быть кто-то будет проводить на майские праздники?

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Если вы находитесь в Москве, то следите за рассылкой виомс. Или спрашивайте у лидеров Бхакти-врикш. Если в другом городе - узнавайте у лидеров ятры.

----------


## Вишишта даса

Для того, чтобы преподавать подобный курс, человек должен знать гуру-таттву. Это должен быть зрелый преданный. Если речь не о бумажках, а о реальной духовной жизни.

----------

